# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo

## jorjex

busco semilla de zapallo loche..
tambien plantones de platano de la variedad que es para exportacion aun no tengo le monbre de la variedad pero cualquier ayuda seria buena Gracias.Temas similares: compro semilla crotalaria Semilla de ajo Compro semilla de cebolla Compro semilla / plantones granadilla de exportación

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Vendemos semilla de Banano var. cavendihs para exportación, listos para campo definito o también hacemos para pedidos. 
Precio de planton de Banano (en vivero)= S/.2.5 n.s. libre de virus y/0 enfermedades. 
Precio de garba de semilla zapallo Loche (En chacra) = S/. 5.00 n.s  
Ing. Agr. Richard Delgado A. ryonsond@hotmail.com

----------

